# Can I remove the plastic "rim" of the tank?



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

I am setting up a small 20 gallon in my bedroom. It has the standard black plastic rim around the top. It looks like it is siliconed in each of the corners...but it may be siliconed along the entire edge.

I'd like to remove it to give the tank a cleaner, more open look. Is this top rim necessary? Am I at risk of busting the tank with the water pressure without the rim? Does the rim serve a strenght purpose or is it just an easy quick way to construct a tank, etc?

Tank specs: Top Fin, glass, 20 gallon, approx 12x17x24.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Bombay,

The plastic trim serves a purpose. Like you said, I think removal of it would increase the water pressure on the glass, and eventually cause a seam to burst. I haven't tried it, or haven't heard of people removing it. But I think it's intutive that the black trim holds the glass together. 

So in sum, I wouldn't risk it. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

On a 10 or 20g you MIGHT be ok but it would be a gamble for sure. On a bigger tank you'd definately pop a seam.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I guess the best way I've heard this question answered is:
Take a 5 gallon jug and fill it with your tank water. Now throw it on the floor next to the tank. Multiply the mess times 5 and that is what you will get if you take that top frame which acts as a brace off the tank.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Do Not Remove It.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

I hear ya loud and clear. Thanks for the good, safe advice!


----------



## Paul D. R. (Mar 2, 2006)

*Just replace black plastic with 3/16" glass collar*

You can actually get the look you're after and have a stronger rim than that black plastic. I realize this may be too late, as the tank would have to be empty and dry to do. But, here goes anyway. Carefully remove the black rim with safety-razor between rim and glass outside first, then inside. Take your time and make several progressively "deeper" passes. You're just cutting the silicone. Don't cut the corner beads of silicone, just the portion bonding the rim to the top and outside glass.Once the rim comes off, you can "clean" the remaining flash, careful to still not cut the corner beads. NEW SILICONE WILL NOT BOND TO OLD SILICONE!!!! That's why you don't want to get into that corner bead(much). Let me explain. You will need to remove about 1/4" of the upper-corner bead without cutting between the seating surface of front to side panes of glass. Now, use two(2) 3/16"x 1-1/2"x I.L. length of your tank, pieces of glass and silicone one horizontally across the front and one horizontally across the back of your tank(3/16" against front and back and sides internally). Take your time, do one at a time laying tank on front or back respectively and letting dry at least 24 hrs. between applications. Careful not to make a mess with the silicone. Now get two(2) 1/4"x 1-1/2"x O.W. width of your tank pieces of glass and silicone one horizontally at each end of your tank, each of these must not only be sealed to the previously mounted pieces, but also must seal to the top edges of the front, back and it's own respective end panes of tank glass. I know this sounds difficult, but it's not that hard, depending on you d.i.y. skills. The most important things to do are to take accurate measurements before having any glass cut, have all cuts sanded or polished smooth, and that the 3/16" pieces fit nicely into the 1/4" of corner bead that you carefully removed as well as match with the top edge of factory panes, so that the 1/4" end pieces can sit on and seal the front, back, end, and both 3/16" pieces too. Now you have created not only a "trimless" tank, but one that is way stronger than that thin black plastic, and witch also acts as a collar to help keep most "jumpers" inside the tank while letting your "bloomers" grow right on out. Good Luck and post some pics if you decide to try. Paul D. R.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul,

If you can manage an illustration to help them understand your DIY Eurobracing I'm sure they would appreciate it. 

Nice description by the way.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, good suggestion. Having never seen this though, a couple pics would be great too.


----------

